# Breeding Gold Spilos



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

With 6 5", 15 month old Gold Spilos when are they going to be able to breed/mature? And is that even possible with the size of the tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can read the other thread on S. maculatus or visit this new page.

Breeding S. maculatus by Hiroshe Azuma. Either way, its helpful.


----------

